# Hacker claims Sony wants PS3's to YLOD



## SPH73 (Sep 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> During his quest for a CFW, a 'hacker' claims to have noticed an interesting string in a .RCO file (system_plugin.rco). The string allegedly states "msg_error_console_hot_pls_restart". This is supported by the message which states that "the system has become hot. Please turn off the system and wait a while before turning it on again." So the hacker believes that Sony could prevent YLOD by having a function to shut the system todwn when its too hot. Although they opted against a more effective mechanism to cash in!
> 
> MaxConsole.net
> 
> ...



For the record, I've always felt the Xbox 360 RROD was another example of this type of shady business tactic. I even think MS was inspired by Sony and their own sleazy tactics, thinking "If they can get away with it, so can we."  This tactic actually has a name and its called "Planned Obsolescence." 
---


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, this is kind of interesting, but what's the point?

If they purposefully make their consoles break, they'll get less of a fanbase.


----------



## iFish (Sep 26, 2010)

This cannot be compared to RROD, since MS fixes that for free.

But YLOD is most often caused by someting becoming un-soldered. like the GPU


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 26, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> This cannot be compared to RROD, since MS fixes that for free.


only if it's under warranty (yes I know they made it [the warranty] longer to accommodate the RROD)

YLOD is so rare anyway... I read somewhere that it's occurred in 10% of launch models, and much more modest rate compared to the xbox


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 26, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> If they purposefully make their consoles break, they'll get less of a fanbase.
> 
> Obviously not because before the Xbox 360 came along, the PS1 and the PS2 were the most defective consoles in video game history. (Atari 5200 doesn't count because its problems centered around the joystick.) Mikami is right. People will just buy another.
> 
> QUOTE(Terminator02 @ Sep 26 2010, 06:55 PM) YLOD is so rare anyway... I read somewhere that it's occurred in 10% of launch models, and much more modest rate compared to the xbox



Yeah, I don't know about that.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 27, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> YLOD is so rare anyway... I read somewhere that it's occurred in 10% of launch models, and much more modest rate compared to the xbox



It was that. Something to do with the Thermal Paste used in the launch consoles.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 27, 2010)

I remember people saying that if you dropped a PS3 of a high shelf, it wouldnt break
How i laughed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also

My ps2 has straws in it and the lens are full of dust and it still works >:


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 27, 2010)

IT looks like a promising story but there is a need for more facts to really prove or maybe I could be wrong there is a similar situation but how would we know if there is now concrete evidence.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be that surprised if this turned out to be true.
It's not much of a good business tactic. You may do have more sales but people will associate your brand with reliability issues.


----------



## ap831 (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf0y5s2DmF4

I remember doing this with my playstation one.

edit: why does the youtube feature never work?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 27, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Obviously not because before the Xbox 360 came along, the PS1 and the PS2 were the most defective consoles in video game history. (Atari 5200 doesn't count because its problems centered around the joystick.) Mikami is right. People will just buy another.


you mean the shitty connector cable on the back of the psx1 that's the ONLY problem i ever had. didn't have a problem with the ps2 but than again i got the laser replaced with a better one when i got it chipped


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 27, 2010)

ap831 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf0y5s2DmF4
> 
> I remember doing this with my playstation one.
> 
> edit: why does the youtube feature never work?




Fix'd.

You only need the last part of the url then put that in the youtube tags [ youtube ] uf0y5s2DmF4 [ / youtube ]


----------



## Rydian (Sep 27, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> If they purposefully make their consoles break, they'll get less of a fanbase.


There's the question.
_How do people know whether it's on purpose or not?_
If they don't know it's on purpose, what are they going to get mad about?


But with a lot of this it's not that they want it to break by a certain time, it's that _they honestly don't give a fuck because by the time it breaks you already gave them money ages ago_.  They just need to make sure it lasts "long enough".


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Sep 27, 2010)

at least Nintendo doesn't do this 
*long live Nintendo!!*


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, what I meant was that a breaking console normally lowers your trust in a company no matter what (unless your a hard core fan.)

Also, I think that companies wouldn't want to simply kill their consoles just cause they can. Don't they also get revenue from games? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lots of broken consoles equals less games being played.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 27, 2010)

Generally consoles take a few years to break, and by that time the owner's played and either gotten bored of, or beaten the games he had... but more games are constantly coming out.

A lot of people that own consoles are younger, so the breaking is usually blamed on misuse as well.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 27, 2010)

wolfmanz51 said:
			
		

> at least Nintendo doesn't do this
> *long live Nintendo!!*


Nintendo does corrupt things as well. Also, this isn't even proven.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 27, 2010)

wolfmanz51 said:
			
		

> at least Nintendo doesn't do this
> *long live Nintendo!!*



Well they did release 4.2 for the Wii which bricked even some non-hacked users.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 27, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> wolfmanz51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was accidental though....


----------



## raulpica (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, the coincidences. I've just fixed my 60GB PS3 from its second YLOD some hours ago.

And by the way, YLOD = RROD. It's the same exact cause and problem.

And I guess it actually was a genuine design error on Sony's behalf, since it actually seems to be only happening with the launch models, as far as I know.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 27, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LolFanboys (Except DeltaBurnt, you're cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Seriously, my Wii had to get it's drive replaced because of 'an internal malfunction'.

My 360 has been in repair twice, RROD and Video Cable error (Something to do with the connector port)

I only just bought my PS3 but it's (obviously) doing pretty good.

I've had 2 DSLites, the first one went back and forth in Nintendo's repair centre before they replaced it for free.

My PSP's had CFW since I got it so if  it screws up, I'm probably fscked.


----------



## Another World (Sep 27, 2010)

i would suggest that one of the operating system programmers saw this potential problem and started coding in a solution. someone higher up found the subroutine and reported it to the next in the chain of command. eventually the team leader over the original programmer asked for the code to be removed, no questions asked. to a programmer who spent actual time working hard at something, removal usually means to "comment out."

i've been in this exact same scenario and it usually comes down to the company wanting to save face. how would it look that a new system was being released with code to protect it from overheating. the xbox had overheating issues when it launched, although it blew so much out of proportion that it eventually became dubbed a rumor, many users reported their launch xbox systems overheating. imagine what would happen in this modern world of online forums, gossip, and electronic news propagation, if one user's system got hot and the ps3 prompted the user to shut it down. that news would have been all over the internet within minutes. compare the ps3 to a computer with its 80-120mm fans which can run fine in 100 degree weather without problems. should not the ps3 be able to do the exact same thing, especially considering the price comparisons between a computer (which usually doesn't overheat) and the ps3 (which might)?

if that text string is perhaps real and it can be verified, i wonder where the section of code is that actually monitors the heat signature of the ps3? i further wonder if that code can be enabled, on a custom homebrew level, to help protect our systems?

i've just finished a few hours of ps3 gaming and its in the 100s all this week. my ps3 gets pretty hot and i won't run it more than a few hours. even if the slims and non-launch systems don't suffer from an overheating problem, the damage has still been done. limited use due to a fear of overheating an expensive piece of gaming equipment means less play time, and in turn means less purchases, lower sales, etc!

please understand that this response is my opinion based on working in the software industry and my understanding of computers.

-another world


----------



## Raiser (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe true, maybe not.

All I can say (in response to the second quote) is that I've had a launch PS2 full of dust, dropped it a couple times over the years from a height of 2 feet and I've encountered absolutely no problems with any games.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 27, 2010)

lol @ all of this. I guess its a drawback to having moving parts, and higher performing components that run hot, but ffs, I still play on my 27 year old console with no problems! How many people will be saying that about their ps3s and wiis and xbox360s in 30 years?


----------



## Bluelaserman (Sep 27, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> lol @ all of this. I guess its a drawback to having moving parts, and higher performing components that run hot, but ffs, I still play on my 27 year old console with no problems! How many people will be saying that about their ps3s and wiis and xbox360s in 30 years?



There is no purpose in playing old consoles. In 30 years time, it could be possible to emulate the Wii, Xbox360 and PS3 on a wristwatch watch. Hence, we will no longer require the actual console.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 27, 2010)

bluelaserman said:
			
		

> 0ddity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what you say, but playing an NES on a TV with a real controller is nothing like playing it on an emulator on your computer, the DS or even Wii. Emulation is rarely perfect, and will never completely replace the real thing.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 27, 2010)

saw this article the other day on N4G

and to be honest i dunno what this dude is bull shitting

my old 40GB would over heat and the PS3 would turn off by itself automatically

i used it mainly for media streaming back then

YLOD does not only come from overheat issues .... its all a matter of PSU mostly . 

not defending sony or anything but i'd just like to remind you that it isn't just overheat issues that cause the problem; YLOD that is.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Sep 27, 2010)

what is ylod?and rrod? i dont know but doesnt anyone remember when ps1 first came out they told people to flip them upside down to make it work and yes my fat ps2 is still goin after i opened it and cleaned the laser but i have had 6 connt em 6 slim ps2s break most wont read discs most didnt make it my house from the game stop ,my wii also doesnot read discs its a 1st gen 1 and i used the official nintendo lens cleaner 6 times to no avail ,yes planned obselesence is going on
i never had so much trouble with everything electronic not just consoles ,cars major appliances refrig cars everything is made to break or last just longer than the warranty, so if your console breaks just do what i do go the store (pref a retailer thats not too sharp)kmart is a good 1 ,sears maybe,then buy a new 1 and cleant the $h!t out of your broken 1 put it the box and return it ,most of the time the store doesnt care when you tell them it defective because it just get immeately shippd back to the factory if its not they uasally have to sell it as open at a loss,hey if they check the sn sticker theres always photoshop and a printer,sure its shady but they deserve it and canmore than easily afford it,there really is no reason why solid state electronics should break,especially as much as i have noticed them lately ,bought a brand new bmw a few yrs ago and had nothing but electronic issues ,electronic climate control went,electronic window module,another control module,parking switch ,headlight servo motor control board,mind you i had less than 30k on it ,neighbors mercedes main computer went after 1 yr .maybe its the component suppliers but i think there is definte planed obselesence goin on, sorry for the ramt


----------



## Another World (Sep 27, 2010)

totalnoob617 said:
			
		

> what is ylod?and rrod?



Yellow Light of Death
Red Ring of Death

-another world


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 27, 2010)

Why would they do it on purpose?
They don't make much money on each console! Till last year they even losed money on them, so why would they want to brake them.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 27, 2010)

I did not think Microsoft made much profit from selling consoles. There are many a rumour they actually sell consoles below cost.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 27, 2010)

guys never heard of the sony timer?


----------



## Raiser (Sep 27, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> guys never heard of the sony timer?


"Although uncanny, no proof has ever been found supporting these claims."


----------



## jan777 (Sep 27, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said it was true. It just a rumor, a theory or something.
plus the fact the article is in wikipedia.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 27, 2010)

i dont think a company can risk making a bad system but its due to the massive power they put in consoles which even better technology to maintain it...
maybe an example of a laptop i have seen is tht it runs games very well though its core 2 duo with 4gb ram and ATI Radeon 4000 HD series, BUT it gets hot really quickly esp since its very thin compared to the m17x (m17x is a box)...
IMHO, the technology to make things work with more power is available but to keep the power stable is still being developed


----------



## raulpica (Sep 27, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> YLOD does not only come from overheat issues .... its all a matter of PSU mostly .
> 
> not defending sony or anything but i'd just like to remind you that it isn't just overheat issues that cause the problem; YLOD that is.


Uhh, I've never seen a case of YLOD which was caused by the PSU. Dunno, might be me, though.
It's just a matter of poor motherboard design. Overheating flexes the motherboard, and crappy BGA solder under the CELL and the RSX cracks up and kills the PS3.


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 27, 2010)

It feels kinda stupid. I had my Nintendo 64 in over 12 years now and it works, but the newer consoles may break after 2-3 years.


----------



## br0br0 (Sep 27, 2010)

Business 101 : If any business was to design products to fail immediately after warranty they will not survive long in the market place.

All large OEM's have something called "competitors", competitors try to offer more, with more features and higher build quality.

The idea of a kill switch is beyond retarded, it would be essentially trading customer  loyalty for short term profit gain at the expense of future customer purchases of your "brand".  If it was implemented, all consumers would no longer be customers of the company after the third replacement, at best.. Sony Ericsson phones would record a drop in sales, Sony home theatres, Sony TV's also would drop in sales numbers due to brand tarnishment. The collateral damage would spread across all of their product lines. Not to mention the manufacturer would be actively destroying their own future market share.

Something like this could work in a monopoly situation and only if Sony's only product was consoles, but Sony has no monopoly on consoles and they need customers ideally to own or desire to own more than one Sony product.

Sony has done some dumb things in the past. (DRM rootkit, anyone?), but I will hedge my bets and throw it out there that the last thing they want to do is jeopardize their own market share willingly. Japanese OEM's aren't backyard cowboys, in fact they are quite reserved in decision making.

Final thing is, the reason old consoles last the test of time so well is because their electronics are less complex. They have less parts, less wiring, less soldering joints and fewer PCB boards. The less electronics within a device, the less that can go wrong. As electronic equipment becomes more complex and manufacturing processes become more demanding there is a parallel increase to the possibility of a fault and nothing can change this.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 27, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> to a programmer who spent actual time working hard at something, removal usually means to "comment out."
> [...]
> if that text string is perhaps real and it can be verified, i wonder where the section of code is that actually monitors the heat signature of the ps3? i further wonder if that code can be enabled, on a custom homebrew level, to help protect our systems?


If it's commented out it's not in the compiled version, though.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 27, 2010)

They could have put the string in and planned to actually use it in a future update when it's ready. Or maybe they had problems getting it working.

I think this "hacker" is jumping to conclusions.


----------



## SPH73 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> I did not think Microsoft made much profit from selling consoles. There are many a rumour they actually sell consoles below cost.
> 
> Microsoft has made a profit on Xbox 360 since day one. Nintendo has done the same with the Wii.
> 
> ...




It's real and it has existed since the days of the Walkman. 

--


----------

